# RnB singer Truth Hurts for Penthouse Magazine 2



## dokoupil




----------



## E-jeezy

LOVE the soft lighting and beautiful skin tones, well done. I feel that the highlights in her left eye region could be brighter. Nice shot though...


----------



## spotter

Damn, clicking for larger image is NSFW!


----------



## mommy-medic

I'll be the odd man out- to me it looks over processed, her skin looks plastic and her eyes look zombie-ish. Then again I'm not one to buy penthouse either so my opinion probably doesn't matter. Has this image already been published? I noticed your title said "for penthouse", so I can't imagine you sharing it before it's published. I clicked for larger image but didn't care for that site.


----------



## Trever1t

I like the shot and I think your other images are very creative and original.


----------



## dokoupil

open your eyes and your mind....PENTHOUSE.DE - Pet des Monats September


----------

